# Hello Kitty Corset!



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I want one of these! I have a black corset already, but this would add to my collection...


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## azotyp (Jun 4, 2008)

That's some kinky hello kitty stuff


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Black Corset?






PIC OR GTFO

(By pic i mean you wearing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Westside (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Kinky.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol, I've seen some kinkier hello kitty stuff... A friend of mine made a hello kitty latex cat suit that was black with a hello kitty face on the back.... Think of trinity meets hello kitty. Lol.

*Posts merged*

I have a pic of me in my corset, but I don't show people... One person on these forums has seen it... Shhhhh.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 4, 2008)

Uhh.. why do you want it?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Because it's cute and I have put myself through corset training and I have a 12 inch difference between my waist to my hips because the corset made my waist smaller. So, having this corset would be cute and I can tell it wouldn't hurt so much to sleep in it because they don't use boning in it... Which is metal, bone, wood, or ivory to create the stiffness of the corset to shape your torso.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2008)

My Mrs has twelve corsets, though they are more "revealing" than this one.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

My black corset is more revealing than this one as well... You can get some corsets that don't cover the breasts and you either wear a bra with it, or....


----------



## Hitto (Jun 4, 2008)

Utterly ridiculous. I don't see the sex appeal in a trademarked japanese cat who attends kindergarten.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol, it's not supposed to be for "sex"... It's just a novelty item.


----------



## Westside (Jun 4, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> Utterly ridiculous. I don't see the sex appeal in a trademarked japanese cat who attends kindergarten.


But there is a trademarked shirtless American rat.


----------



## Issac (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it's really hard to find corsets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been looking everywhere, and all i can find is either bad stretch-things that aren't corsets... or they cost around $2000 :S


----------



## Hitto (Jun 4, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Hitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_And I don't try and fuck it._


----------



## Westside (Jun 4, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how?


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 4, 2008)

Corsets are hot
Hello Kitty ruins that and makes me think of kids

How to turn into a paedophile instantly:
Your girlfriend walks out in a hello kitty corset
you think of kids due to hello kitty
but still have sex....

....
...
..
.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

That's wrong... 

I wouldn't wear a hello kitty corset if my boyfriend/husband would be thinking of children.... My black corset would be for him to think of me.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't see why any female would want to wear one but I'm not, so I guess I won't understand.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

That's right... I don't see why men want to dress up like G.I. Joe either.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Men dress up like G.I. Joe?





But nice hello kitty lingerie


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Lmao... That cats ear is either back so far you can't see it, or it doesn't have an ear... Hehe.

Yeah, men dressed up like G.I. Joe i.e. Paintball. A lot of men dress in camouflage for paintball.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

*Posts merged*

And this is more my thing...


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I've seen pics similar to that on the net.. It's sooo cute. I'd dress up my cat in a hello kitty costume, but only if it was a girl cat. A male cat might have identity issues if I dressed it up in a hello kitty costume.

*Posts merged*






 That's scary... Noooo hello kitty is not evil! That's her evil twin...


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

If my girlfriend wore a hello kitty lingerie.I would wear this.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I have this... It's a hello kitty sandwich maker.






Hello Kittyness


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

You are crazy!!!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw that pic of darth vader/hello kitty back in 03 and I wanted to get that costume for Halloween... Lol


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

No never.....


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

*Posts merged*

OMG.... That superman costume is a little too far for me... I can't handle that.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

What about this?




Hello Kitty is being promoted to much these days.My sister has a hello kitty bikini floating around.Ugh.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Crap, from Google search, they have Hello Kitty car exhaust, Pop Tarts, all sorts!! Even sex stuff... Crazy. It's ironic. Playboy used to be for adults only now you are seeing young kids wearing them. And Hello Kitty were for kids only now you see adults going off on them!!!!

*Posts merged*

Eternal Myst - The Result...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think I am that crazy to do that.
Hello kitty ferrari~


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Nooo.... I don't want to see hello kitty's brains. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the hello kitty AK47, I want one of those... My ex almost made me one 4 years ago.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Shi... Bring out the gun please!!!


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 4, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must say if japan had a military service and they came out with those

i'd die a happy man


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Kitty Transformer? YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Random Hello Kitty Pics:













These are not loli-pops...and you do not want to know what there use is








Please god no








Too much hello kitty stuff.I don't know why my sister likes hello kitty so much.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

HELLO KITTY CONDOMS!!!!!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> I want one of these! I have a black corset already, but this would add to my collection...



I girl who's a friend of mine would kill to get this, i checked out the watermark of the picture: http://mindticor.com but it doesnt seem to be there
Could you give me a link to where i could purchase it?
This would be a great birthday present


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> HELLO KITTY CONDOMS!!!!!


Scary.....


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The site does in fact have those on sale, you have to custom order them... Here is the website.

Novelty Corsets

They cost $200.00 for underbust and $230.00 for overbust, plus $20 outside of the USA, and shipping as well I think. So, you're looking at close to $300.00

You also need to specify the size of corset... I know it will sound strange, but you need to ask your friend what her bust band size is... Corsets go by the size of bra you wear.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

That's a hot corset.... *drools*


----------



## kallekall (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he pay that much I hope he gets something special in return ^^


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

The corset is what he'd get in return... Lol, or maybe his "friend" will give him a special treat if you know what I mean....


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> That's a hot corset.... *drools*


Is this the one you already own?


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> The corset is what he'd get in return... Lol, or maybe his "friend" will give him a special treat if you know what I mean....



i have not the slightest idea of what over and underbust is actually but if you have to pay both of them 450 dollars is quite a lot, even when you buy it with euros.
I'll go for the hello kitty toaster, its more economically sane.
Anyway i'm sure that i could get a better "treat" with 450 dollar if i would have had the intention for doing so lol


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Ugh...







More my thing!! Now, I need a whip....


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indiana jones style?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Or in my gently mood...


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

edit: sorry double post, firefox did something weird


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> wilddenim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oooh and steel high heels...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

What happened to everything hello kitty.lolz


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Shit... Wonder if she got pulled?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Under bust means the corset doesn't cover the breasts, over bust means there is a bra built in to hold up the breasts...

A toaster is nice too.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is exactly like the corset I have...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

My sister recently purchased this.




Hello kitty products scare me.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I want that! I have 2 pairs of hello kitty thongs... Erm...


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Stupid firefox posted twice...


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

You just like torturing me don't you denim?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

>


Damn and I thought the kitty looked worse before.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

No I'm torturing Hello Kitty.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

But that's torturing me too... Lol.


----------



## ryohki (Jun 4, 2008)

I have the toaster, but it is no longer functional.
blew up when my mrs decided to do a bagel in it or something.
she's hello kitty mad.
we have hello kitty cake servers and champagne flutes for our wedding, also the cake topper


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

ryohki said:
			
		

> I have the toaster, but it is no longer functional.
> blew up when my mrs decided to do a bagel in it or something.
> she's hello kitty mad.
> we have hello kitty cake servers and champagne flutes for our wedding, also the cake topper



That sounds awesome! When I get married I want a hello kitty wedding... Lol.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Your wedding?!?! NO way!!! That must be a torture for you!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.hello-kitty.co.uk/?p=weird_home


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

That would be a dream come true for me if I had a wedding of hello kitty... I can't say if the groom would like it though.... He can have transformers or something with hello kitty. Lol.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes,and I am going to have a metroid themed wedding with hello kitty._Im being sarcastic _


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol metroid is awesome... I love metroid....


Denim.... Can I put your hand through this hello kitty power sander?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

And I gave you Hello Kitty wedding cake you bitch!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Meanie...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Kitty is my lawyer!
Now im screwed.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Hello Kitty is my lawyer!
> Now im screwed.



Lol...


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

THE hello kitty wedding... scary


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

That music is retarded, but the wedding looks awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That guys name is Horlick.... BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> That music is retarded, but the wedding looks awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah you can't say the music is retarded, you dont understand the lyrics thats all
Once you know what its talking about it becomes far worse than retarded


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is an awful hello kitty gown for you.




ewww.....


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol am sure it is far worse than retarded....


I like hello kitty, but I wouldn't wear that gown... Too much.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Tatto anyone?


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Here is an awful hello kitty gown for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah.... basically this is a perfectly normal dress except fo the fact that some japanese cat puked all over it

edit: that's a pretty amazing tattoo, would want to have it however


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Erm... That tattoo is overboard.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

The all new japanese military....


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

dammit i meant "i wouldnt"

anyway you should check out gizmodo http://gizmodo.com/search/hello%20kitty they have over a 100 articles talking about weird hello kitty stuff

the lenses really freaked me out http://gizmodo.com/339146/hello-kitty-cont...-me-to-the-core





edit: after WW2 japan decided to go the other way around, now they kill with cuteness


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Lmao, hello kitty paired with a hard ass looking asian dude with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth.... I want that weapon.

*Posts merged*

Omg... I have to get those contacts.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Kitty is like Star Wars for some girls (and a few guys) (Cites HK Vader). My Fiancee wouldn't like it very much if my side of the wedding party were stormtroopers. and i wouldn't want her to buy me HK jimmy hats or wearing logos of a kindergartener's show on her person. I don't know about you but that screams mixed signals.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Lmao, hello kitty paired with a hard ass looking asian dude with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth.... I want that weapon.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> Omg... I have to get those contacts.



you would actually wear those things????


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Yup japanese military insane....


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Hello Kitty is like Star Wars for some girls (and a few guys) (Cites HK Vader). My Fiancee wouldn't like it very much if my side of the wedding party were stormtroopers. and i wouldn't want her to buy me HK jimmy hats or wearing logos of a kindergartener's show on her person. I don't know about you but that screams mixed signals.



Oi, I'm a girl and I LOATHE Hello Kitty! LOATHE THEM!

They are so ugly and cheap sorry to Hello Kitty lovers.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, I'd wear those contacts, but I have a feeling that that pic is photoshopped.... Hmmm.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> SkankyYankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not the kind of girl who likes soft and cute things are you?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Does this look cheap? I don't think so....

Hello Kitty Earrings


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> wilddenim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do like soft and cute things but just not Hello Kitty. The earrings does look cheap in DESIGN. My 3 years old twin goddaughters can draw a better and cuter design than Hello Kitty. 

I love Scary Bears series!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes very cheap.JK




I don't care it has hello kitty on it.It's beer!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Your opinion of what's cute is just that, your opinion... We all have our tastes, and we should respect each other for that.


By the way, that's not beer... That's champagne.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

I was just joking about and you should respect that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had people attacking my tastes but I just let them have fun like me.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh shi-


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok so its champagne same thing...right.....this is scary....


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooooh that's very scary!!







Burn in hell!! Burn!! Burrrn!! BURRNNNN!!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> SkankyYankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hence the word _some_, My GF hates Hello Kitty with a passion and i'm not too interested in Starwars (Video Games are ok but the movies are blah). Like i actually bought 2 GBCs for the original Pokemon games(back in the 90s) After i found out they didnt stop making them, I lost interest. Trends Suck.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> wilddenim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???? ????


----------



## Youkai (Jun 5, 2008)

cool stuff i love hello kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i would love to see some women wearing that corset


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Joujoudoll, you got lucky!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

Youkai said:
			
		

> cool stuff i love hello kitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the right price I will wear it,but that price requires 1million$ and death


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Death? Then wouldn't you need $1 million then?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Death? Then wouldn't you need $1 million then?


Not if I become a stripper~


----------



## kallekall (Jun 5, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> The all new japanese military....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a special treat I meant...

I rather puck then d/r-ide this car.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

Everybody save your little ones before it is too late.
The hello kitty army is going to take over the world

Why does the inside of that car pink?

Yes smart ones I said "does" not "is" for a specific reason.
Do you know why?


----------



## Little (Jun 5, 2008)

Corset training is for retards.... well "large" retards if you get me. Its very easy to have a small waist in comparison to your hips, by not being fat basically lol. and exercising properly.

oh i forgot to mention.... hello kitty went to the shits when.... http://www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=13283


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Full description
> 
> UK exclusive! The perfect present for anyone who loves super-cute Hello Kitty! The Hello Kitty Vibrator was originally released 10 years ago as a shoulder massager, but naughty girls soon found another use for it. Now it's back - exclusively at LoveHoney!
> 
> ...


lols


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 5, 2008)

I highly doubt you could get this without a corset...






Saying "Its very easy to have a small waist in comparison to your hips, by not being fat basically lol." is very stereotypical... Women who want an even smaller waist turn to the corset because it really does make your waist smaller. I have a friend who has an 18 inch waist from corset training... I wouldn't want mine that small, but here are my measurements and tell me if it sounds fat to you...

38 inch bust - 30 inch waist - 42 inch hips


----------



## Little (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## Little (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

"38 inch bust - 30 inch waist - 42 inch hips - fat?"


That varies depending on your height.. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## Little (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## Little (Jun 5, 2008)

_Post removed._


----------



## JPH (Jun 5, 2008)

This is getting ridiculous. 

Closed.


----------

